# Headed out to Boggs and Boulders...



## Rinny Con (May 6, 2010)

We are about to head out the door for a weekend at Boggs and Boulders in Brooklyn, Al... Any of you Alabama guys that are fairly close should check it out... BY FAR the best ATV park around, BAR NONE... 

Here is a link to their website...http://www.boggsandboulders.com/


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we'll be making it real soon!


----------



## deucehatchbacks (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm offshore right now:banghead:!!! I will be home in two weeks, I know it does you no good now but I'd love to meet some of you guys, Im just right down the road from B&B! A bunch of us are going for Memorial Day Weekend if anybody would like to come...


----------



## Rinny Con (May 6, 2010)

If anyone is on the fence about making the trip, I would definitely make the trip... We had a great time. There is something for almost anyone...some casual riding trails, some light mud all the way to steep trails and mud you won't drive out of. They also have some wheelie ponds that was pretty cool watching people play in... Their facilities are EXTREMELY clean (Bathrooms/Showers), so that helps if you have any women or kids with you... Looking at making the trip again in a month or so hopefully...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Rinny Con said:


> If anyone is on the fence about making the trip, I would definitely make the trip... We had a great time. There is something for almost anyone...some casual riding trails, some light mud all the way to steep trails and mud you won't drive out of. They also have some wheelie ponds that was pretty cool watching people play in... Their facilities are EXTREMELY clean (Bathrooms/Showers), so that helps if you have any women or kids with you... Looking at making the trip again in a month or so hopefully...


man that is good to hear. i cant wait to make it out that way.


----------



## istalvey (May 22, 2010)

New to the forum and out for some mud. Headed out tomorrow to B&B if anyone cares to join.


----------



## Rinny Con (May 6, 2010)

Wish we could make it... Looks like our next trip up there will be July 4th weekend... Anyone planning on going that weekend ?


----------

